# Love my SRAM RED 11-23 cassette, but...



## MCF (Oct 12, 2006)

Why won't SRAM make a straight cassette (like 12,13, 14, 15, 16, 17, 18, 19, 21, 23)...I really miss the 18 tooth cog but love the light RED cassettes.


----------



## b24fsb (Dec 21, 2006)

i would love a 11,12,13,14,15,16,17,18,19,21 but i live in a flat area


----------



## Corndog (Jan 18, 2006)

The cost of machining the Red cassettes is high and time consuming. So Sram has to select ratios that they believe will sell the best and have the most appeal. That is why spacing selection is limited. 

Heck, they don't even have a 12-25! A 12-23 and 12-25 are my personal favorites for most racing.... not many people in the country actually need an 11T if they are using a standard crank.


----------

